

Really Simple Tax - dimm
http://andorjakab.blog.hu/2012/07/15/really_simple_tax

======
lutusp
The author failed to answer an very important question about RST: is it
revenue-neutral? By which I mean, does the government receive equal revenue
under RST as under the complex system it replaces?

The "revenue neutral" question is very important -- it frequently makes or
breaks tax reform measures, on the ground that anything but revenue neutrality
hands a reform measure's opponents an easy basis for criticism.

Revenue neutrality, if true, would greatly increases the practical value of
RST. By contrast, if taxpayers pay half the old rates, but the government
receives half the revenue, the system seems less a reform than a gimmick.

